# Hilde and Anny Konetzni



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

What would Vienna had done without this sister act? Though they shared a few roles, such as Leonore and the Marshall in, they sang together in glorious combinations. Anny was a hochdramatische who started out as a mezzo, Hilde more of a jugendlich dramatische. They sang together as Brunnhilde/Sieglinde; Elsa/Ortrud; Elisabeth/Venus; Elisabetta/Eboli. Anny had a short top even though she sang Verdian soprano roles in early 30s. Mostly she sang the big Wagner and Strauss soprano parts, zwischenfach Wagner roles, and other zwischenfach parts such as Santuzza. By the 1951 Elektra recording her top notes had disintegrated. A stroke ended her career in 1955. Hilde sang for a long time later, moving into character parts as was the norm in Vienna.


----------

